# I9-10900f for music production



## jason3.14 (Nov 22, 2020)

I plan on getting a CPU in the range of ~$400, and would like to keep noise low while having good performance in this range (I guess who wouldn't want that). Can anyone comment on if i9-10900f is a solid pick for a CPU in this range? I noted the TDP 65W is quite low, 10 cores is nice too, but wondering if it's lower base clock of 2.8 GHz would hurt me compared to other CPUs, say, the Ryzen 9 3900x with base clock of 3.8 GHz with TDP 105W, or the i9-10850k with base clock 3.6 GHz and TDP 95W.



UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X vs Intel Core i9-10900F



I also don't understand how the i9-10900f can have such a high single core speed apparently, with its low base clock. Does it just run well with its turbo speed?

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## Pictus (Nov 23, 2020)

This is what you have to check:

www.scanproaudio.info/category/test-labs/






Core Wars! AMD & Intel CPUs Tested


AMD's third-generation Ryzen chips have reignited the CPU arms race with Intel — but which is best for a music-production PC?




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## jason3.14 (Nov 24, 2020)

thanks for the link! very helpful.


----------

